# The Master Cleanse? (lemonade diet)



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

Does anyone here have any experience with this, or do you have any opinions about it? I'm not nursing dd anymore and I'm not pregnant with the next yet so I thought this might be the perfect time to do some sort of whole body cleanse. I'm worried that it might be extreme though, what do you think?

Basically, you drink a lemonade mixture that you make with fresh squeezed lemon juice, maple syrup, water, and cayenne pepper. You can between 6-12 glasses a day and as much water as you would like. In the mornings and evenings you drink a laxative herbal tea, and you also do a saltwater cleanse. Once a day you drink a quart of saltwater that is supposed to pass quickly through your bowels and cleanse them. There's lots more to it than just this, but this are the basic steps.

So, any opinions? Or does anyone have any other cleansing suggestions.

(And just to introduce myself a bit, I'm Megan and I live in Southern Alberta. I lurk here mostly, and I've posted a couple of times. I'm continually trying to improve my eating habits and to learn new ideas. I just recently got Nourishing Traditions from the library and I'm fascinated. I feel like I'm at a turning point in my nutrition right now and I'd love to start fresh with some sort of complete cleanse.)

Thanks for any ideas!!!


----------



## Alegria (Jul 21, 2002)

:


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

By that description, I think I'd rather have dirty insides!!!

I'm so much help, aren't I?????


----------



## jenniet (Apr 1, 2004)

My MIL did the Master Cleanse after she was diagnosed with cancer. (She passed away about six months later.







) She did say that she felt very good for the first week or so. Shortly after my MIL did the cleanse I tried it. It was really hard! I gave up after 24 hours. I talked to my SIL about it after I quit. (She is a wholistic pharmacist and nutritionist.) She said that the Master Cleanse is often "prescribed" for people with extreme, life-threatening illnesses. She also told me that if I wanted to do a cleanse I should try a less restrictive one. She didn't really see any benefit for doing something so extreme. Some things to try: no dairy, wheat or sugar. I still have trouble with giving up those three things







:


----------



## natmother (Feb 5, 2003)

Yes, I've done this cleanse 5 times in the last 1 1/2 years. Two times were 10 days and the others were 7 or 3 days. You should do it. You will feel good. I highly recommend this for anyone who has nasal allergies or asthma. I was able to get off my prescription medications for asthma! yah. As well as getting rid of headaches and tiredness that I was having often before cleansing. People tell me that I looked radiant after cleansing. Along with losing 13-15 lbs. It's tough not eating but you do lose your appetite and get used to it after about 3 days. Reading the book will tell you more about the benefits..
You can download the book here in PDF format
http://www.supernatural.com/Waveleng...terCleanse.pdf

good yahoo groups to join and ask questions are:
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/mastercleanse/
and
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Master_Cleanse/

another good forum is at http://www.curezone.com
feel free to ask me questions if you have any too.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Natmother,

I've got that book and have been wanting to try the cleanse for a couple years, but have been bfing, preggers, or both. I'm currently bfing 1 year old and the occasional 'fly by' 3 year old.

Have you talked to or ever heard of it being done while bfing? I know the 'canned' response is that you will detox and it'll be in the bm, so don't do it...but I was thinking if I added in a high chlorella suppliment (like Sun Chlorella) it would bind up and neutralize any and all the 'freed' toxins and pass out of my system before it had a chance to 'exude' via bm. Just a thought....and wanted another opinion.

My younger sister and brother-in-law did this cleanse for a weekend and it helped them both immensely with some sinus and intestional problems. They also did a 'parasite cleanse' and the hardest part was drinking bentonite 'clay' drinks.... She did tell me drinking the salt water was gross, but way better than the 'clay' drinks...


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

My DH has done it many times. One time he did for 40 days, yes 40 days!

He has moved on from cleanses these days though and follows a different kind of philosphy, the Primal Diet by Aajonus Vonderplanitz, who doesn't recommend fasts. He used to swear by the cleanse, however, and I am sure he would still highly recommend it for people that have a mostly cooked food diet.


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies!

Natmother, I'm so impressed that you were able to do this cleanse so often! It seems like it would take a lot of willpower. I'm still a little bit undecided. I want to concieve sometime fairly soon and I'm worried that this will deplete my body of important nutrients. I don't have asthma, just occasional seasonal allergies. I mainly want to cleanse out my digestive system, I have a lot of painful cramping and bloating when I eat and I know there must be something that is irritating my system. I'd love to figure out what it is!

So, did you also do the laxative herbal tea and the salt water cleanse? And uccomama, did your husband do that as well? I'm just wondering if those are an absolute necessary part of the cleanse. I read most of the book on the PDF file, it's very interesting. I just don't agree with his thoughts on breastfeeding, and it always worries me when I disagree so heavily with part of his philosophy.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akmeg*

So, did you also do the laxative herbal tea and the salt water cleanse? And uccomama, did your husband do that as well? I'm just wondering if those are an absolute necessary part of the cleanse.

It isn't necessary and my DH didn't, but he recommends it if you think need it.


----------



## love2all (Dec 13, 2003)

I am bfing but will do this cleanse asap!!! I did my last one before kid #3 , after bfing #2...
imo- the cleane is enough- no need for extra bowel stuff or special baths...
i love nursing but feel i need to cleanse...


----------



## macytoedt (Nov 17, 2004)

i just finished doing this cleanse for 12 days and i loved it.....i just finished bf a 2.5 yo and i was ready for this....i would highly reccommend a prefast.....

i started the first of march with no sugar,coffee,beer, or flour products and it really helped to adjust to the cleanse....i also started one lemon in water every morning.....i started the cleanse on the equinox and just finished....there are alot of forums for support on the MC......

i really see the advantages to a raw diet and i am trying to go as raw as we can right now.....even if it means NOT sauteing all the veggies for a stir fry...

i did the lax tea and i liked it better than the salt water flush (it was hard to run to the bathroom looking after a toodler).....the tea makes you "regular" ....i eliminated everyday with no solid food intake....scary..
....the tea does make you cramp so that can be uncomfortable but it passes quickly.....i was not as toxic as someone coming from a std american diet so my detox symptoms were not as bad.....i would get tired sometimes maybe a headache once but i just added more syrup and it went right away....

i really wanted to decrease the mucous factor in my body and i know this helped (i can really breath now)......

i did milk thistle everyday but that's all for herbs, oh yeah i did have rooibos tea with the peppermint tea a couple of times.....i know this cleanse is not for everyone but the recipe is so easy it really fit into my day and i asked dh to eat and feed dd before i got home (he just ate out alot).....

the only thing i missed was cooking something so i delved into my slow cooker and made a bunch of soups and froze them for later.

i didn't weigh but i think i lost 12-15 lbs....so that was nice!

peace,
macy


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

..


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

A note on cleansing from herbalists who sell cleansing regimens, here:
http://www.blessedherbs.com/index.cg...sp=3882&m=home

Quote:

Note: *The evidence supporting colon cleansing is mostly observational evidence. We do not know of any scientific evidence (double blind, randomized, placebo controlled studies) to support colon cleansing or to give an explanation of what comes out during our cleanse.* That said, there has been much written on colon cleansing and there is a large amount of observational evidence based on personal experiences. Please read through all our colon cleansing information and make a decision as an informed consumer. On this site we have attempted to present a full view of what is known and unknown about colon cleansing.


----------



## lactationlady (Feb 16, 2004)

I am on day 3 of the master cleanse right now. Today has been the hardest day so far, but it really hasn't been that bad. I can give you a better picture of what it has done for me after I have finished. so far, the benefit is that I have lost 7lbs (although I fully expect to gain back part of the weight that I lose). I am hoping it will clear up the on-going sinus infection that I have had for months and I am hoping for more energy and focus. I'll let you know if that happens.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

..


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain optimism*
Continuing to read on the web about cleansing:

http://www.quackwatch.org/01Quackery...ics/detox.html

This is a short essay arguing against the whole concept:

Ummm, Quackwatch and Stephen Barrett doesn't have much credibility. See here.

If you are researching this subject, I would try and find some other sources than a delicenced MD working out of his garage with a major axe to grind.

From the above article, Quackbusters Horse-Whipped in Missouri Supreme Court:

Quote:

Not only did they fail, but the resulting Supreme Court Decision has become a landmark, and will be used across the land, as "case law" whenever any State agency is dumb enough, or sleazy enough, to use the "quackbusters" or "quackbuster" *dogma, as a resource.* The case decision had a lot to say about a lot of issues.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

..


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain optimism*
Thank you! I didn't know how to evaluate any of the stuff I was finding. I still don't. Do you have more, I don't know, credible stuff than the pro and con things I'm seeing on the web? I'm not finding anyone to explain the science of the cleanse, and the anti-cleanse stuff is mainly the argument I quoted above.

No problem!

My DH is the master-cleanse expert in our house. I know he has a book somewhere on the subject of fasts and cleanses, but I don't know where it is. Unfortunately he is asleep. But I will ask him tomorrow if he could give me some names to google for you.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Okay, please talk to me about this. I have a friend who did cleanses and they really looked like crash diets to me. They made her ill-tempered but she claimed this was a "healing reaction." I also didn't get why you had to stop eating completely to get the old (and presumably "bad") food out of your system before you could change your diet. Why not just skip the painful initiation and cut to the chase?

But I want to be open if this is something that could help me, since I have allergies. Also I do see that "there's no study to back this up" is a weak argument against an alternative treatment. There is no study to prove that doing chi gung will help your asthma symptoms, but when I did, it helped mine.

So whatever information you can supply or guidance in my reading, that would be great.


----------



## sarasprings (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm planning on doing something next weekend, but I'm not sure what. I recently weened my almost 3 yo and I'm in an eating rut. I've read a little about the master cleanse. Does anyone know how a juice fast compares to that? Or if there is something that's a little "easier". I don't want to do anything too extreme because we want to TTC in a few months, but I feel like I need something to break my mediocre eating cycle.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, I'm on Day 4 of the Master Cleanse and WOW. I've always had some sort of 'post nasal' drip during the spring, and this is the best I've ever felt.

One thing supposedly about cleanses, is they give your digestive system a 'rest'. Supposedly the 'energy' saved from creating enzymes and digesting food, allows your body to put that 'energy' towards healing and rebuilding. Tearing out the old, and rebuilding new, healthy cells.

The combination of fresh, organic lemon juice and a whole sugar with minerals intact, allows you to not have severe hunger, and it provides all the nutrients you need for the given time frame suggested (10 days).

Here is what's happened so far for me:

Day 1:
Felt kinda hungry, but nothing too bad, did 8 'lemonad drinks', water 'to thirst' and evening tea of 'Smooth Move' with touch of the maple syrup.
Fellt ok.
Sinus's congested with lots of pressure from 'lingering' sinus infection.
Weight 164 (my scales, doc's office says 165). Size 14/12 depending on item.
Hips Measured at 42 inches, waist 33.5", Below belly button 'tummy bulge' at 39"

Day 2:
Had lost 4 pounds when I weighed in morning. (Felt great, broke into a new 'zone' weight-wise.
Felt ok. Not very energetic, but ok enough to do typical 'mom' stuff and laundry and cleaned the house. Sinus were 'draining' clear stuff, but lots there when I did my 'neti pot' wash morning and night.
Was a little tired during day, was hard to not 'snack' when I was feeding the kids. But not 'real' hunger pains, just habits.
Had morning 'SM' drink. Drank 6 lemonad drinks, and water during day. Then had 'SM' tea at night.. Had one cup 'mint' tea for the 'chlorophyll' to help bind any toxins released.

Day 3:
Had lost 2 more pounds when I weighed in morning. (Super stoked).
Drank my first SWF (Salt water flush) and it worked in 15 minutes. Not painful, not so urgent I was uncomfortable. It was hard to drink that much water (1 qt) first thing in the morning though. But worked like a CHARM!
Not hungry at all. But that night, sinuses were clogged again (think I was cleansing mucus via the nose).
Drank my 6 (minumim) dose of lemonaid mix, did one cup mint tea, and SM tea at night. Slept really good that night.

Day 4:
Lost 1 pound, and measured again for curiosity and:
Hips are now 40.5 inches, waist 33, lower waist *mamma tummy bulge area* down to 37.5 and an old 'tight' pair of size 12 pants 'fit' with room to spare in tummy area! (they are the high waisted kind that usually don't fit after having kids).
Did SM tea instead of the SWF, working on 8 lemonaids, and doing more water alternately. Cleaned house and sinuses feel absolutely clear.
Feel REALLY energetic. Took a walk, did errands, and have not felt 'hungry', though the spouse and kids had pizza for dinner and that was hard. So here I am typing while they eat..haha

Working towards the recommeded '10 days' to get full benefits.

So, it's ancedotal for my personal experience. But I'm laying it out, with all the weights and measurements and such. So if anyone is interested, I would recommend it just from how good I'm feeling and I'm in the 150s again...hoping to hit the 140s (marriage weight). I'm 5'7" tall, if that helps anyone curious for figuring out height/weight issues. I've been reading the more weight you have to loose, the easier it is.

I think Peter's site is great for help with questions and such. OH, if you can't stand the taste of 'cayenne' in your lemonaid, do a 'shooter glass' with some lemonaid and the cayenne in it. THEN you can drink the rest of your lemonaid with no 'spicy' taste to it.

I'm going to be the 'reverend' for my sister's wedding June 11th, so I'm trying to drop those 'baby weight' pounds and THEN some!







If anyone else is going to try this, perhaps we can start a new thread in 'weight loss' area and provide 'moral support!'

Edited to update:

Day 5:
Weight now 156, Hips 40", Waist 32", 'belly bulge' 37 and 'flatter'!!
Feeling fine. DH had pizza last night, that was HARD, it smelled yummy!
Doing typical lemonaid and will have tea later tonight.

Day 6:
Weight 155, Hips 39.5, Waist 31, "Bulge" 36.5

Day 7: Am not going for 10 days, decided to 'break' fast.
Drinking orange juice today.
Baby decided to keep on 'nursing'. He'd cut down to once in morn, and once in evening. But while I was doing the fast, he seemed to like nursing EVEN MORE!
I am feeling good, but dont want to push the nutrient issue with 14 mo old trying to 'up' his intake. FYI he seems fine, and seems to LOVE nursing after I drink the lemonade.
I also had been, and will continue to do so, add in 'chlorella' suppliment (liquid) to 'absorb' and pass any toxins I am releasing, to help prevent them in my BM.
During the fast, I nursed him before the SM tea at night. I also Nursed him in morning AFTER doing the SWF, or before the SM tea, if that was what I did for that particular morning.

I feel like I should go for the three extra days, but Dh said maybe next time. Plus, with 14mo old wanting to nurse more, I didn't want to push it.

I'm very happy. I am wearing 'loose baggy' jeans that were tight only a week ago. My skin literally is 'glowing' and I feel really good! It REALLY puts you in touch with cravings, true hunger, and will power! It was an interesting experience and I will probably do it again in a month, if only for 3-7 days. I think I will wait to do 10 day or longer fasts once the toddler finishes his nursing needs.

Just my experience!


----------



## iwearredsocks (Jan 23, 2005)

>>Long<<

The quackwatch guy says: _A person who retained wastes and toxins would be very ill and could die if not treated. The whole concept is irrational and unscientific._

Well maybe this is too simplistic, but so many _are_ ill and so many die due to poor diet/lifestyle. If he wants irrational he should consider how silly it is to dismiss the potential harm that toxins and waste may be doing to his body and that of others.

Thanks for the PDF book - I'll check it out.

Edited: I read the book last night, thanks again. A couple quotes struck me as odd: _Lemons and limes are the richest source of minerals and vitamins of any food or foods known to man . . ._
I guess I would have put broccoli, kale or something *green and slimy* at the top of that list









The author refers to the contents of the citrus as _these fantastic new wonder chemicals_ :LOL

Finally: _Our system goes through a cleansing process from twelve midnight until twelve noon, and a building program from twelve noon to twelve midnight_









My favorite quote from someone who did the cleanse (kinda gross):

Quote:

This cleanse is strange because you keep on pooping about five days in. That's where the weirdness comes in. I don't eat, yet I poop and poop and poo.. You start to wonder what the hell else is hidden inside your meaty colon. It's disgusting, you are full of it, literally, me, you, all of us chunky Americans. . . The last time I cleansed I found a set of car keys to my 1986 Dodge Omni, a couple of White Castle wrappers and 6 bucks in change, oh and a girls phone number. How did that get there?
More practical tips on doing the cleanse: http://www.circle-of-life.net/lemonade_cleanse.html

I'm still in research mode, but leaning toward giving it a shot.
PS. Xenabyte, congrats on the progress - good luck with the next 5 days!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Updated for day 7 on my post.

I am 'breaking' the fast today with OJ. I will start juicing raw carrot, celery and beet juice for a few days, with some 'broth' added to diet. I might do a 'liver flush' later this week. It's been a good experience so far.


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iwearredsocks*
Edited: I read the book last night, thanks again. A couple quotes struck me as odd: _Lemons and limes are the richest source of minerals and vitamins of any food or foods known to man . . ._
I guess I would have put broccoli, kale or something *green and slimy* at the top of that list









The author refers to the contents of the citrus as _these fantastic new wonder chemicals_ :LOL

Isn't that a hoot? Remember the book was published in the 70's...we've come a long way since then.

I'm on day 4 of a small fast. After several rough starts last week (two cheats) I'm just going to 5 days this week. I'll do some blessed herbs cleanses over the summer and another fast after those.

If you can get past the hunger, the benefits are huge. Weight loss is a plus, but you will put most (if not all) of it back on. After coming off a fast, your metabolism is slower than normal. I've read it can take up to 8 weeks to regulate after a fast.

Just fasting these few days (I think 4 total days last week and 4 days this week with a cheat inbetween and a small break) here are some of the benefits I've seen:
~glowing face
~more energy
~my knee doesn't hurt when I run
~A ganglion cyst on my wrist is decreasing in size
~My libido has returned (after three children, a current nursing 2.5 yo and I don't know how many years of being pregnant and nursing, this is a HUGE deal)
~I have more patience and am more even keeled throughout the day
~I've kicked my coffee addiction (for now)

You don't have to do the salt water, but I found on the days I've done it, it's easier.

I've read some theories about the SWF taking toxins out of your system faster so you don't feel as bad during detox and I believe it.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree about the SWF. I was feeling 'icky' after eating a heavy meal this week. So I did the SWF in the morning and BAM...cleared me out and feeling great. Btw, I only have put back on two of the almost 10 pounds lost. And the pants are still fitting nice









I might do a series of three day MC fasts just because it realy does make your skin glow and feel good. I agree about the libedo thing too....


----------



## iwearredsocks (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for sharing y'alls experience on the Lemondade diet! For what it's worth, here's my logbook from the first three days:

Day 1 - Wed.
* Not too hungry, a little stomach growling. The first three times I forgot the cayenne pepper . . .when I added it to the next batch - Yuck!
* I'm doing only 1 tablespoon of maple syrup (instead of 2) to help "reduce" or lose weight.

Day 2 - Thurs.
* Yesterday and today I feel like a hypo-glycemic! For 45 minutes to 1 hour after drinking my lemondade, I feel fine and alert. But then . . .crash. I start yawning, get soo sleepy, the bed calls my name. This lasts all through the day. Just tired; until I drink more lemonade.
* So, I started looking for information on the maple syrup and didn't like what I found. 65% of it is absorbed directly through the intestinal wall into the blood, giving a sugar high. Maybe that's part of what Burroughs means when he calls maple syrup a "_balanced form of positive and negative sugar_ ". Well I don't need the negative!
* Today for the first time in months? years? my nose isn't kind of clogged up. Usually I can't smell things, but I can now - exciting!
* I cooked a delicious brazilian bean and vegetable soup for DW and DS - that really got my stomach rumbling. But I didn't give in!

Day 3 - Fri.
* This morning my urine reeked of cayenne pepper - ughh. Speaking of which, I quit including it (cayenne pepper, not urine







) in my cleanse regimen. Mr. Burroughs says, "_Adding the cayenne pepper is necessary as it breaks up mucus and increases warmth by building the blood for an additional lift. It also adds many of the B and C vitamins_." That sounds great, but I just can't stomach the taste. I'll have to do without the warmth, extra lift, and some of the vitamins. Here's hoping the lemon juice is breaking up enough mucus on its own.
* Based on my experience and reading on the maple syrup, I've cut back to 1/2 teaspoon each time. Mr. B says, "_The ability of the elements in the lemon and the maple syrup working together creates these desired results_", but I can't have another day like the first two. Maybe I should try the blackstap mollasses as he recommends for diabetics, but it, too has a lot of direct absorbstion into the blood.
* How will I know when I'm detoxed? How about if I skip underarm deodorant and see if my sweat still stinks? If it does not, then I know I'm cleaned out. What do you think?


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

Hi all,
I was the original poster of this thread a few weeks back, and I just came back in here this week to see that we've got a great discussion going on here. I wasn't very decided at first as to whether I should do this cleanse, but after reading everyone's experience with it, I decided to give it a try. So today is my first day of it, and I'm sitting here drinking my first "lemonade." It's not too bad!

iwearredsocks......I'm wondering also how to know when I'm detoxed. From reading the PDF book, it says optimally to go to day 10. How long are you planning on? I'm shooting for 7 days.

xenabyte......Thanks for your daily log too! I'm planning on keeping a log also, if anyone would like I could post it here too.

Well, good luck to all you cleansers out there! And wish me luck too! It was very difficult to go grocery shopping this morning and buy yummy food for dd and dh! I don't know how I'm going to prepare food during the day for dd if I'm hungry, hopefully the lemonade will keep me satisfied enough. We can do it!


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

So I'm at the end of my first day of cleansing and I'm feeling really spacey and irritable! I hope you guys are right about the benefits of this because food is sounding really good right now! This paragraph I've quoted is what turned me off from this cleanse in the first place. It's the very last paragraph in his book, the PDF book Master Cleanse. What do you guys think? Don't you think it's so poorly worded? It makes me wonder how well put together his whole program is. I've noticed quite a bit of sloppy writing and odd phrases. He seems to make a lot of claims without giving evidence. That's one thing I love about Sally Fallon, I love how she backs up everything in her book with tons and tons of references.

"After dedicating a goodly share of my past life in perfection and simplifying a system of healing that is
completely free from error and side effects at a very low cost I was forced to overcome many difficult
obstacles that often threatened to stop me but I persisted in spite of the Medical and legal attacks. I was
told in each case-I was doing to much good and to keep me from giving the help that solved their
health problems I was sent to prison so I couldn' t help any one any more. But it didn' t work that way
because while in prison I was allowed to help every one. It was legal to help people in prison but no
outside. Many of the guards, nurses and even doctors came to me for help that no other system could
do. In prison, I was not competing with their Medical rackets but on the outside I hurt their con games. If
my system was made legal the Medical system would be of no further need. Test my work to it' s fullness
and it will prove superior to any other system."


----------



## danieliausmama (Jul 25, 2004)

I don't know much about master cleanse, but I fast once a week with distilled water, and sometimes add a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar and a teaspoon of honey to it, but no more than to 3 cups, others just water. Since I am nursing my 19 mo old, I do just 24 hours. Really good!


----------



## iwearredsocks (Jan 23, 2005)

After three complete days I stopped my lemonade diet. I inadvertently told my FIL I'd help move and clean out his large basement on Saturday. Friday night I remembered, and realized there was no way I could do it in my weakened state.

He mentions in the book he's known laborers to work all day with vigor while on the diet?

Anyway, I didn't get much out of it. The third day was better for sugar highs after nearly eliminating the maple syrup, but speaking of elimination, there wasn't much or any after the first day. Maybe I'm just not clogged up









I do have to say that by Sunday my nasal stuffiness was back


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Here are a couple of things to help:

*If you HATE the cayenne,* put a 'shot glass' of the lemonad in a small glass with the pinch or 1/10th tsp cayenne. Drink that in a 'shot'. Then you can drink your lemonade without it in it (well, the rest of the glass). Some folks 'freeze' the lemonad to slushy stage for a flavor difference.

Another thing, if you are not doing the *Salt Water Flush* in the morning (on empty stomach) and the nightly *'Smooth Move' tea*, then there will not be as much of an 'elimination'. Watery stools are still considered 'eliminations'. Also, the cayenne helps break stuff down (tear it out) for the flushes to work even better.

*If the SWF makes you gag, try this:* Use 'Real Salt' brand sea salt (best flavor imo), NOT the celtic Gray stuff...(gag). Use 2 _level teaspoons_ (NOT TBS, as some I've heard do by accident). Mix with 4 cups water (filtered, fresh, lukewarm). Mix well, then pour into 3-4 small glasses (chug size). You can easily chug a cupful of stuff, and get it 'down'. Then breath, and chug next one. Once you are done, at least you are done for day and you will feel SO cleaned out and energetic!

He also mentions 'fresh sugar cane juice' instead of maply syrup. You can use 8 oz water, 2 oz granulated 'rapadura' or another high quality organic dehydrated cane juice, if you don't like the maple syrup, then shake with your 2 TBS lemon juice. I was curious if 'agave nectar, dark (amber)' would work. It's another 'low glycemic index' food.

I agree he has some unusual opinions, and it was written in the 70s, but it really does work for alot of people. I am two weeks, and a few days, off the fast. I've only gained back 2 of the 10 pounds lost. I am still sinus 'clear'. I am avoiding all dairy (with occasional tid-bit snack of cheese, spoon lick of yogurt). I'm sure that's helping me too. I did do 7 days, plus two more days of OJ drinking.

Everyone I've read that's done this fast that has had the best results usually goes 10 + days, up to 40!! OMG, what a thought.

I am looking forward to doing it again, but my birthday is coming up fast, and DH is taking me out to eat. So it will have to wait, then there is a wedding and two cook outs with the family, and THEN Dh Birthday. I will probably start a fast again around May 11th. If anyone else wants to time it and do it with me









Btw, hope not too graphic. But before cleanse, felt digestive system was 'bogged down'...and now, WOW, things moving amazingly well. I"m eating lots of fresh vegetables, fruits, nuts and seeds also. Up from 1x a day, to 3-4 times...I'm still down 2.5 inches in hips, thighs firmer and smooth (smaller, but I didn't measure







) and tummy flatter than it's been since before two kids









*Here is a link to a site with LOTS of folks on the cleanse and there is some good info for 'unusual' results or questions:*

http://www.therawfoodsite.com/cgi-bi...=mastercleanse


----------



## Hibou (Apr 7, 2003)

Heather, did you take a chlorella supplement while doing the fast or find out any more about this?


----------



## iwearredsocks (Jan 23, 2005)

Good suggestions. I will do another fast, I'm just not sure if it will be the LD. If so, I will try the agave nectar. I didn't do the saltwater flush (did the tea, however) . . .it sounds like that would make a difference.

Congrats on keeping the benefits you got from the fast.

If you were going to do a fast besides this one, which one(s) would you choose?


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

: (No lemonade-drinking smilie :LOL)

Subscribing and getting ready to do this fast myself. Any updates to share?


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

During first fast, I bought some 'Sun Chlorella' (it's the expensive, supposedly the 'best' kind available, though). I put a tiny bit of one little packet (they are in long, finger sized tubes) in some 'mint' tea (which is allowed, as it has naturally high chlorella levels.

You want chlorella, but not enough to make you start 'digesting'. That's what causes hunger pains and diverts energy from healing / repairing to 'breaking down' foods and digestive processes.

You can just make sure you drink a cup of mint tea in morning (after any SWF or Smooth Move tea) and then again at night. I think this would bind excess toxins and help them move out faster. There are 'liquid' chlorella suppliments available, but they kinda pricey. Of course, this is really only needed if you are still Breastfeeding, and don't want to have too many toxins coming out in your milk. Another thing to do, is eat 'raw' fruits and veges a week before doing the MC, then the detox is greatly lessoned.

I am doing another fast, I started yesterday, April 27th, after being 'mostly raw' and vegan for the time in between. I did have a little cooked brown rice, and some steamed kale, but hey, it was soo good







I eat a raw breakfast, and lunch, and dinner sometimes has a bit of cooked stuff, so I can only make one thing for family. But it has been vegetarian!









About two days ago, after not having any dairy, I had some ice cream at a get together...Man, I paid for it. I was instantly clogged in my sinus'.....

Ergo, starting another cleanse so soon, as today is my birthday, and I would never have started a cleanse during this time....but I can't smell anything and food does not sound good. I've had like 10 lemonades already, and the DH is cooking so I can stay out of the kitchen. In many ways, Day 2 is worse than Day 1 (which is hard, as you try to keep to it). Day 3 is usually a bit better, as you are more 'commited' and hunger pangs subside.









Ok, so you'd think I wouldn't have hardly any 'water weight' to lose, from having done it so recently and being really good about my diet, but sure enough, I'm down 4 pounds again after the first day. I need to measure before I go too long on it.

I'm in to a size 10 pants now, that I'd bought as 'inspiration' pants! I think I need the next size down, cause these are loose already! I held all inch loss, though, after the fast, and I figured the two pounds is from water 'glycogen stores' and intestine contents. But it's nice to feel like I lost inches again.

Oh, sorry, one more thing. A lady had her doctor do a full BMI and body fat percentile before doing the MC. She lost 24 pounds, then went in again to be tested to see if she lost fat, muscle, or just water. (she did a 14 day fast).

She lost 18 pounds of pure fat
She lost 5 pounds of water/bowl contents
She lost 1 pounds of muscle, but she didn't exercise at all, not even walking.

Very interesting info! I personally have noticed more definition in my legs and arms, and the muscle still seems fine...but I'm 'working out' with house chores, laundry, going up and down the stairs, cleaning, cooking, etc...I do walk a local trail whenever the weather is nice to help as well.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Hey heather, you are on day 2? me too! It's almost over, thankgoodness. Are you planning on going the full ten days? Yesterday was easy, but today afternoon I was very tempted to break the fast, but I kept going!

I actually did this cleanse about 3 years ago, but I only got to day three, then quit because I started feeling VERY sick, lightheaded, weak, etc. It scared me too bad so I swore I'd never try it again.







But here I am again. Ideally, I wanted to to a juice fast, but I can't do all that work juicing so many times a day. It's easy to mix the lemonade and not think about what to make. I'm just hoping to get through day three this time. I'm hoping it won't be as bad for me now.
I don't know, I've just felt like doing something extreme lately.







This will be great to get me back into gear in the healthy eating mode. I hadn't realized how much I've been mindlessly grazing.
Evenings are really hard though to keep going. I'm totally fine until about 2:00, then I start getting hungry.
The good thing is that I love the lemonade, and I love herbal tea too. The SWF is hard, but I've been doing it.
Well, good luck! That was interesting about the loosing mostly fat that that lady lost. Good to hear.


----------



## 4cornersmamma (Aug 29, 2004)

Heather - your results are just amazing.

I think I will have to wait until I am done nursing to do the MC - I need to, I just know I have all kinds of yucky's in my bowels. I get sooooo hungry nursing that I think I would end up messing up if I did the MC right now.

For now, I may try just doing some 24 hour fasts like below until the suckleboy slows down his intake.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danieliausmama*
I don't know much about master cleanse, but I fast once a week with distilled water, and sometimes add a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar and a teaspoon of honey to it, but no more than to 3 cups, others just water. Since I am nursing my 19 mo old, I do just 24 hours. Really good!


----------



## tofumama (Jan 20, 2004)

:


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I see that several of you are doing fasts while nursing. At what point during a nursing relationship would it be no longer non-advisable to fast? I know I could really benefit from one, but Anika is still nursing exclusively, so I'm not sure it would be a good idea. But, I'm planning ahead here... when could I consider doing this?

Thank you!


----------



## Vicitoria (Dec 17, 2004)

This is an interesting thread I just got a chance to read. I've been doing Fit for Life which is all about cleansing on a daily basis. I know it's not the lemonaid diet but it sounds like some people here may benefit from the cleansing part of the diet. It's very easy. The theory is the body goes through detox from 4am til noon so only eat fruit until noon. There is much more to it but the book reccomends that you do a fruit fast on a regular basis, they call it an all fruit day so you can really mix it up. The first few days I ate only fruit until dinner. Now I eat fruit til lunch and have veg/raw veg lunch and dinner (and a few cheats). You do get a lot more energy from it because you get the sugar from the fruit which is easily made into glucose to feed the body and then the body can use the extra energy on detox instead of digestion. It's not as harsh as the lemonaid diet sounds but still works if you do it on a daily basis.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't think I could do the MC. I started a juice fast yesturday and so far it's going pretty well. I thought I would pipe in here for some support, if you don't mind?

I am going to try to do 30 days. I want to add a couple of days of water fasting, but we will see when the time comes. I was soooo hungry last night, but I worked through it. I drank tons of juice, mostly because I was so used to eating I didn't know what to do with myself. I woke up pretty refreshed. I'm not feeling ill or tired at all. I did the 6 weeks of Eat to Live where I eliminated dairy and ate a lot of raw fruits and vegetables, so I think I am well prepared for this.

Dh surprised me. He's actually being very supportive. Usually he tells me I'm a quack and laughs at me (in a loving way :LOL ).

The things I am trying to heal are bad mentral cycles (very heavy flow where my cycle last 1 day), very dry skin no matter how much water I drink, candida, my almost non existant libdo after 3 kids, foggy brain and bad memory, evening out my moods and temperments, perminent weight loss (a long life struggle with me no matter what I do).

I bought an inexpensive juicer and as per instructed I am drinking the juice straight from the extractor.

xenabyte - how long are you going to fast this time?


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

You know what? My memory failed me--it wasn't the master cleanse that I did that I got really sick on, it was Dr Christopher's 3 day cleanse. ugh, I felt awful. I think I felt fine on the MC, but just quit after a few days for some reason. I feel better now about being drawn to try this one again now. And I know that I never gained back the weight that I lost last time I did it (at the time anyway, of course I've had another pregnancy since then!).

Anyway, I'm on day 3 and still feel great! I did the SWF this morning, then went to work out with some friends. I had plenty of energy, just needed a few bathroom breaks.







We did 45 min cardio, then went to the mall later.

I just need to get through another evening. It's hard, cause your so used to thinking about dinner, making dinner, eating dinner. Tomorrow I've got a birthday party, so that will be a little hard-mostly just trying to avoid people asking why I'm not eating.

For those that are nursing, I would occasionally do a 24 hour fast (with my church) except I'd drink water. I did that after my baby was one and eating other foods. My supply stayed fine. I think it's good to do once in a while to help you get back on a more respectful relationship with food and your body. You realize all the bad habits you've had, and remember what real hunger feels like, and your more likey to appreciate healthier, simpler foods afterward.

I agree that periodic mono dieting, or eating fruit in the morning and veggies in the evening, with a little cooked foods if you want, is also a good cleansing diet. It is just a more slow detox process.
Like I was saying before, I'm in the mood for something more drastic right now.







I want to flush those toxins and fat out now! I'm so impatient.







I'm suprised I haven't experienced any bad detox symptoms though.
I am looking forward to getting back to my more NT diet though, with lots of fresh veggies from my garden this summer.







But I needed this right now to give me a good boost and kickstart. I forgot how good it feels to feel so light! I'd been eating so bad lately with all my trips and stuff.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Oh, cjr, I was going to ask you what juice fast you are doing, but I saw on your other thread that you're going to do something else now. I hope it works out for you. I'm suppost to start af any day now, so it will be interesting to see if this cleanse affects it.

I can't believe how good I've felt today...my dreaded day 3, too! I haven't really been very hungry at all. But, I just found out that we'll be going out of town next week, so I'll have to end earlier than the full 10 days. Oh well, even this little bit has been good for me. I'll definately do it again, at least next spring.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey, sorry, it's been hectic here, just got a chance to log on to check threads.

As far as 'when' it is ok to do a fast while (if at all) during breastfeeding, this is just a personal opinin.... Usually the 'canned, cyoa' response is to never do it, until they are fully weaned. That being said....

I am nursing my 14 month old just a few times a day, usually in morning upon his waking, at 'nap time' for a few minutes until he falls asleep, and then usually in the evening before he goes to bed. During the last fast, my milk seemed to flow just fine even up to day 7...he seemed to enjoy nursing even more, and even added in a few more 'sessions' to it. However, be aware, you will feel HUNGRY after nursing, so try to have a glass of lemonade before, during or immediately after to prevent snacking/cheating! Haha...

He's mostly eating solids and drinking herbal tea, water and 'non dairy' milks now, and if 'nursing' was more of his diet, then I wouldn't have done it. So I feel comfortable enough, with the added 'protection' of chlorella in my 'teas' and sprinkled in some of his foods, to do it, while he still nurses some.

I also watched him for any 'detoxing' signs, and he seemed just fine, if not even more 'perky'...maybe the lemonade gave the milk a nice flavor that he liked?? His skin actually got even 'smoother' and nice feeling, since I was not ingesting any junk... he sometimes gets rashy around the knees, but I figured that was from playing on the rug...but it cleared up during my first fast and has not returned, though he still plays on the same carpeted areas... ??coincedence??

Anyway, I did three days, and then while nursing last night, I forgot to drink enough..and was 'starving'...then I offered to make 'raw dressing' (yes, the stuff from my post) for the DH's vegges...well, I liked the spoon without thinking...then that set off some major hunger pangs...so I ate a few spoon fuls...then I ate a piece of broccoli dipped in it...then I has 'SWF' like 'cleansing' for two hours afterwards. So it was a 'cheat' with some interesting results...

One, it tasted a heck of a lot nicer than a SWF, and basically had the same results! Haha, I'm sure that was not the intent of the 'MC' author, to substitute salad dressing for it, but wow, I didn't bloat, and am still loosing/holding. So here I am this morning (would have been day 4) having Day 1 hunger pangs....(/bonks self).

Technically, I should call it Day 1 again, and proceed to Day 10....I'm not sure if I will eat or drink anything else today...I'm tempted to do salad, but I've only had my lemonade so far...

I wasn't as prepared this time, and had stuff in the fridge that 'temps' me. I need to clean it all out! I shouldn't have made the dressing, but the ginger was starting to go bad and I didn't want to waste a huge chunk of ginger..I should have 'steeled' myself mentally and NOT licked the spoon









So, I'm tempted to start 'Day 1' on Monday, and 'clean out the fridge' this weekend....anyone want to start it on Monday??

Either way, I'm down to 154 and hips are at 39 inches (original weight before first fast was 164 and hips were 42 - 42.5) I SO would love being down in the 140s (a good weight for my height and musculary body)....I can't say enough about how smooth my skin, especially the thigh skin is now...and my upper arms (the backs, which are prone to keratosis pilaris (those little bumps) are smooth!!

As far as other fasts, here is what I heard, after reading about some other fasts, (and really, a fast is just giving up anything from one food, to all food, to just solid food for a day or more):

1. A 10 day water fast will accomplish the same thing, that it takes 30 days on a juice fast, though pure water fasts are HARD to do and you do need to make sure that is you have some severe medical problems, you consult your medical professional for advice before doing it. (There is that cyoa thing again, but really, if you have an existing, serious health concern, I would at least talk to a naturopath or someone in the health/medical profession)

2. A 'lemonade' fast (ie, the MC) is a half way between, a water and a juice fast, so in 10 days, you do have dramatic results, but less hard than pure water fasting. (It takes some willpower, but really is doable!)

3. You can do a combination of the two, by doing all fruit juices or all vegetable juices, with a day or two of pure water, then going back to 'juice'. This takes the edge off, and keeps the detox moving slower...

4. If you are having severe detox symptoms, then you can add in some avacado or banana to 'slow' it down, but keep the detox going...(not for the MC, if you want full MC results).

5. I agree, from 12 midnight, to 12 noon, you should have your fruits, as they are 'cleansing'. Then from 12 noon up to midnight, you have your vegetables, as they are 'restorative'.

6. Another way to do a fast is to have a 'mono fruit', ie, watermelon or berries for the first day, then pick another fruit for up to 3 days. This cleanses the body out. Then you drink all vegetable juices for 3 days, then you can eat light (salads and broths, like miso or vege broth soup) for last day, then resume a healthy eating pattern. This would be a fairly easy fast, as hunger should not be an issue, and detox should be lessoned. You can repeat this 'cycle' any time.

There are 'weekend' fasts where you do fruit all day Friday, vege juice all day Saturday, then Sunday you do fruit in morning up to noon, then vege soup broth for lunch, then dinner is a light salad and the soup with the vegetables in it. Monday eat as normal.

_______________________________________________
Ok, so I'm at that point where I could easily be talked into 'eating' today! I'm not as adamant about sticking to it this time! I think it's because before, I was wearing much TOO tight size 12 pants, and only ones that were cut a bit loose for the hips and should have been wearing my 14s..and I was REALLY motivated...

Now I've had to return some 12 pants and am wearing some size 10s today, that are loose already from only 3 days (even with my 'explosive' salad dressing cheat, HAHA)...SOO, I'm gonna need a new wardrobe soon! That being said, I'd love to be down to an 8 (which is really slim for my body type)...

So anyone want to start it on Sunday/Monday (May 1st/2nd)?


----------



## tofumama (Jan 20, 2004)

Boy xenabyte, I am going to start stalking you...you are the health info queen! :LOL First kefir, now this...









Juts wanted to chime in here. First, about fasting/cleansing/detox while bf. You really need to be educated about what you are doing, and make the choice that is right for you. Some people can do this and bf just fine, some cannot. I know Dr.s would say DON'T DO IT, but...if you're like me, you don't listen to Dr.s much :LOL
That being said, my ds is almost 5mo. and ebf. I am starting with the 7 day MC and going from there to the E2L. I am on day 2 and like xenabyte my milk is fine, and ds is eating really well with no ill affects. He has some major food allergy issues resulting in skin rashes and his skin is perfectly clear right now. I did ease into this with a fairly strict 2 week diet so my 'detox' process may not be as harsh. I am taking the chlorella also, as well as drinking up to 16 oz veg juice/day. I really needed to do this, and we are doing some major dietary changes at our house due to a health scare with dh. Dh did a liver cleanse and lost 15 lbs in 10 days, and is now easing into the E2L off his fast. I am slowly transitioning the kids to more E2L type eating, as they love veggies and beans anyways. (we are vegetarian already) I think the key to doing anything while bf is you really have to know your own body and its limitations, as well as know your milk supply and your baby. I also have 20lbs to loose so I have some 'stores' to use also. So, I'm joinin' up with you fellow MCer's!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

First, to original poster, sorry, your thread has been THOROUGHLY hijacked....But it's such a great topic for spring! If you like, we can start a new thread just titled 'Fasts' and then we can discuss and post results for any and all fasts.







But this one seems to be doing just fine







haah..Maybe we'll need a 'monthly fast thread' like the other monthly threads!









Hey tofumama! I have a question for YOU









I have info on doing liver cleanses (the Hulda Clark one, esp). I believe all the 'liver cleanse' fasts I've ever read, suggest doing a kidney and or parasite cleanse first, to maximize benefits. The parasite cleansing is always recommended before a liver cleanse (supposedly any live parasites in the body make cleansing the liver very difficult).

THIS is where I'm definitely not sure about doing it while BFing my youngest still. The liver cleanse should be ok (one day and nothing harmful ingested), but the pre-parasite cleanse is what worries me.

What did your DH decide to do, and which liver cleanse did he do? (I read several at www.curezone.com, another favorite site, but man, the pics can gross you out...)

Any 'live' stuff leaving is definitely an issue because of possible transferal to others living with you, but Hulda Clark suggests giving a diluted solution to kids, and spouse, and family pets and then thoroughly cleaning your house too (I ordered her book, 'The Cure for All Disease' to read more about making house cleaning suppies from non toxic chemicals). If I decided to do that, give all family members diluted tincture, I guess it could be done. The youngest is supposedly old enough (14 mo), from her chart info, to take a bit of her suggested 'tinctures' in juice or water. I'm wondering if ANY other moms have used or done this.

I'd just wait until he weans to do it, but I have been having pains in my upper back muscles and it's one of the signs that you need to do a liver detox, plus liver detoxes supposedly help you with allergies and congestion! But I'm nervous about doing the liver detox and not doing a parasite cleanse, but the parasite cleanse makes me 'get wiggy' when I think about it and having to make the rest of the family take the tinctures! hahah...viscious circle!

Another thing, she suggests 'zapping' the week before doing a liver flush, and doing the 'parasite cleanse' while zapping to be TOTALLY clear. The 'zapping' will supposedly kill any and all parasites and virus' and bacteria in most of the body, and the tinctures get deep down in your bowels, where the zapper might have trouble reaching. [BTW, I found a person that will make and send zappers for $10, they usuallly sell for close to $150 at 'high end' sites; he's a teen just trying to make a few extra bucks and knows electronics welll and how to read schematics. ] I made my own colloidal silver generator, but the schematic for a zapper looks a bit more complicated, and I didn't have the time to learn enough electronics to bother making one for myself, when he sells them for $10!

Does anyone have 'zapper' experience and good or bad to say? It's chem free and would be safe unless you are preggers or wearing a pace maker...

Well, those are my questions and some stuff I'm 'pondering' upon at the moment...


----------



## tofumama (Jan 20, 2004)

Xenabyte...Hmmm, I've never heard of 'zapping'.
As far as the liver cleanse, I haven't heard of the parasite cleanse first, I'm going to see if I can get some info on it though. The liver fast dh was on was based on 2 different books I read (The False Fat Diet, and Fat Flush) I also have a background in Holistic health/massage, fwiw. He went 2 weeks with unlimited, non-starchy veggies, 1c brown rice a day, warm lemon water first thing in the morning and 2l. of cran-water a day ( 6oz water with 2oz UNsweetened cranberry juice, you can get it at TJ's or Whole Foods) In addition to this, he did a coffee retention enema e/o day or you can go every 2 days. ABSOLUTELY no sugar, caffiene, salt, protien or starches other than the 1c rice. This gives the body a break while dumping the 'sludge'. The coffee enema serves 2 purposes: 1 reduces detox symptoms almost instantly and it draws toxins out of the liver into the GI tract where they can be 'flushed' out.

To answere your inquiry, I have never done any sort of cleanse that may result in 'die-off' like a candidia cleanse, etc while bf. For me I am a little leary of putting too many herbs in my system, plus where does all that stuff that was killed go? Can you get it to go strait to your GI to 'dump' it without it being absorbed along the way? I don't know, and can't find info on it so I haven't tried it. It does make sense to do that first, but I have had pretty good results with the previously mentioned diet. Although, who knows how much better it could be...


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

xenabyte...that curezone can be a raunchy place, huh? :LOL

I'm going back on MC today or tomorrow (brother and family is in town and might want to have breakfast today before they leave).

I am still nursing my 2.5 yo and see no problems from the MC. I plan to do a parasite and liver cleanse after she weans. As a former sushi-lover and a gardener that never wears gloves, I'm scared but determined to do the parasite cleanse; it makes me wiggy, too. Especially after reading on the parasite forum at curezone







:

We ate out at a lovely Vietmanese restaurant this weekend and I gave in and ordered my favorite...traditional spring rolls. That night, I had shoulderblade pain







Being veggie for 11 years and then following NT, I felt I was healthy. Obviously, my liver needs some help. I think all those years of partying in the artsy scene in Houston is catching up with me. I know I taxed my liver back then, but thought that eating healthy would make up for it. Obviously not.

I've been doing a lot of thinking about diet lately and after fasting on and off this past month, I've decided to go back to a macrobiotic lifestyle.

I of two minds about Clark. I do feel she is right on about many things, but I just can't wrap my head around that zapper. It just screams "gimmick!" to me.


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

Yowza! That pepper will light you up!









Starting today (May 1st...good day to start anew) with my MC. Starting stats are 209 lbs







: and a 40 inch waist on a 5'5" frame. My initial drink was POWERFULLY hot, so I may decrease the pepper a touch and add it to a shot glass. My stomach feels rather queasy at the moment, but we'll see how things progress today. I have peppermint tea to which I will add Sun chorella, Smooth Move tea and have my sea salt for the SWF to round out the supplements.

Making this post for accountability and support. I am shooting for a 5-day fast, but will go further if my body agrees with the cleansing. Nursing a 3.5 year old at bedtime and a 15 month old sporadically through day and night. Will add updates.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkHorseMama*







Yowza! That pepper will light you up!










Haha, yes it can! I had to start with 'just a sprinkle' on top, mixed in...then work my way up to even 1/10th tsp. But, getting it 'fresh' in the juice, not in a capsule is the best way to do it. It activates in the mouth and has additional benefits. Plus I've read some 'horror' stories about folks taking capsules that make it through the tummy, into the intestines, and then decide to 'melt' near the 'exit'....and talk about the 'fiery avenger'....makes montezuma's revenge look like a walk in the park on a cool spring day....

So, I had Vietnamese eggrolls yesterday (homemade) with Nuoc Cham and lots of fresh lettuces, sprouts carrots and such. So while it was a pretty healthy 'go off'....I still feel







:

But Today is May 1 and I'm raring to start again today or tomorrow. I have used up all the things in the kitchen (made several meals for the guys for the week) and froze em yesterday. I should never have made Vietnamese spring rolls...they are tooooooo tempting! but :slurp

I noticed a 'Fasting Thread'. I'm heading over there to peek, to see if you all are there now







haha

Good luck on the fast, I'm sending you 'happy thoughts!'.


----------



## Cloverlove (Jan 2, 2003)

I used to go on juice fasts quite a bit and felt really great after day 3 or so. I tried MC several years ago and it just didn't work well for me. I think it was the maple syrup- it didn't feel very cleansing and I really felt like crap.

I know all the ingredients are supposed to work synergistically, but I felt *much* healthier when I stuck with fresh juice fasts.


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

Hi All,
I'm the original poster and I've been sitting on the sidelines reading with interest! Heather, I don't think you guys have highjacked the thread, this discussion is exactly what I was looking for!









Anyways, I feel like I'm the MC drop out! You guys are doing great! I tried it for a day, as I had posted before. I had only posted at the end of my first day. That night I took the Herbal Laxative tea, and at 6 in the morning I was incredibly sick! I woke up just feeling like my bowels were going to explode! I had to run to the bathroom, and I was so sick and lightheaded, I passed out and fell off the toilet! I had to yell to dh to come and help me, and he brought me some crackers and I layed on the floor and ate one. Needless to say, I was freaked out! And so the next day I was feeling better, but my stomach even looked a little scary, kind of sunken in and it felt really weird too. So I did more lemonades that day but also slowly incorporated back in some rice and veggies. And since then I haven't tried it again.

I've thought maybe I could try it without the tea, that whole passing out thing kind of scared me! But actually since I did the one day cleanse about 2 weeks ago, my digestive system has really been working a lot better, and I haven't been as bloated. So i think I might just stick with gentler cleanses from now on because I know that works for me.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Oh no! That sounds awful! I'm glad you've been "working" a little better now though. Yeah, it sounds like you might want to start a little slower with a more cleansing diet first. There seems to have been quite a few different suggestions lately! Good luck!


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

I only lasted two days and was too embarrassed to admit it so thats why I'm just now confessing. :hiding


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm editing most of my posts on this thread but I think I should leave up the stuff about the risk of gallstones, though the research is inconclusive.

People who do crash diets increase their risks of developing gallstones: http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/g/gall...iskfactors.htm

Quote:

In short, the likelihood of a person developing symptomatic gallstones during or shortly after rapid weight loss is about 4 to 6 percent. This estimate is based on reviewing just a few clinical studies, however, and is not conclusive.1

Researchers believe dieting may cause a shift in the balance of bile salts and cholesterol in the gallbladder. The cholesterol level is increased and the amount of bile salts is decreased. Going for long periods without eating (skipping breakfast, for example), a common practice among dieters, also may decrease gallbladder contractions. If the gallbladder does not contract often enough to empty out the bile, gallstones may form.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey! Nothing to be ashamed of! I made it past my birthday, then 'cheated' the next day while mindlessly licking a spoon of 'salad dressing' and then it made me hungry, and I ate some broccoli!

Then I decided since I'd done that the night before, to eat some of the vietnamese eggrolls I made Saturday....(while trying to use of stuff that would go 'bad' I cooked a bunch of stuff...the eggroll smell 'did me in'. That was stupid planning on my part!

This second cleanse wasn't as well planned as the first one. The first one I really wanted to do it. This time, I had stuff in the house I know I should get rid of, and it was a 'last minute decision' to start it, since my sinus were starting to get clogged up from a 'bite' of vanilla ice cream I had a week ago at a birthday party!

I started again Sunday, (May 1) so today is Day 2 (Monday). I have frozen or got rid of stuff and the Dh is going to help. I still need to get to the store for more 'maple syrup', though. I only have enough left to get through today!

The Dh's Birthday is May 10th, so I might only do 7 days, and then two days to 'come off easy with oJ and other juices' then be able to have birthday dinner with spouse. We'll see.







If he doesn't want to go out to eat, then I might shoot for the full 10 days, plus two days of 'slowly coming off it'.

REALLY, and this the 'crazy side' of me talking...I kinda wanted to do a 21 day fast. But with the toddler kinda nursing still, I figure that's just crazy talk....a '14 day' would be nice....

I also have found the simplest and easiest 'gall bladder / liver flush. and no 'pre parasite' cleanse needed (ergo, no worries with having a youngster still BFing occasionally). I can post it if any are interested. You can do it supposedly 'anytime' and no need for 'fasting' for long periods of time before hand.

Well, off to check on the kids, they being TOO quiet!


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain optimism*
I am finding this thread kind of shocking. I am over my initial ambivalence and now feel REALLY skeptical. First, I don't get how this is a detoxification. It really seems like a crash diet.

It's all in how you approach the fast. Sadly, there are a LOT of people who use this cleanse to lose weight. There is even a whole forum dedicated to it. All they will accomplish is fast weight loss, lowered metabolism and then more weight gain.

When your body isn't using its energy to digest food, it can use that energy for healing. The simple fact that while I was on a previous 5 day fast, my ganglion cyst started to dissolve (it's almost gone now and I'm hopeful it will dissappear during this fast) and my running injury from last year finally cleared up solidify my belief in the healing power of fasting.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

OH, I just saw Capt's post. (one, please re-read my stuff, before you make claims that I did OJ for two weeks. It plainly says two days. Plus, I think I mention my sinus' as being my chief reason for starting, and *re-starting* this cleanse)

I didn't do OJ for a week, but that's besides the point...

I did a MC for 7 days (lemonade and SWF),
then TWO DAYS of OJ (with pulp) to get the digestive system going again,
then followed the next few weeks by eating a *Vegan, Raw diet*.

I cheated with some 'ice cream' a week ago, and it got my sinus' clogged again (while everyone is fighting colds, I just got clogged sinus). This is usually just a detox symptom, but it is my 'weak spot'. I mention this specifically in a previous post.

There are plenty of minerals, vitamins and carbs to sustain someone doing it for the suggested 10 days.

Thousands of folks have done the MC. I have been reading hundreds of testimonials on people that have done if for up to 40 days!

Anyway, it worked for me. Yes I lost alot with the MC, but I was able to keep the weight off, (some might say keep the toxins out, and ergo gaining back the weight) by doing basically the vegan, raw foods diet in between the last fast, and this second one. Not by 'not eating' for three weeks...

The MC did clear out my sinus, my skin looks the best yet, and my digestive tract feels wonderfully 'empty' and now I can 'eliminate' several times a day, and my entire body feels great. I am doing it again, because of the sinus stuff, from the ice cream, as I obviously have more 'junk' to cleanse out.

But hey, penicillin is life saving for some, and life threatening for others. This is just my experience. It worked for me, so I guess lemonade is 'good' to my body.

Also, if someone gets really cranky doing any kind of fasting or diet, they might be hypo glycemic or diabetic. This should be diagnosed by a doctor before doing any fasting or weight loss diets (of any kind), in general.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is another reason I think it works to 'detox' your body.

When you eat, you are utilizing the body's stores of 'enzymes' to digest what you eat, especially if you are eating cooked foods. This takes up alot of the body's resources.

By 'fasting' for a few days to a week (or the 10 day suggestion), you allow your body's digestive enzymes and digestive system a 'break'. This allows your body to create enzymes that 'tear out', 'heal' and 'repair' damaged tissues and organs from years of 'abuse'.

The 'stores' for all your bodys enzymes are the same, your body just creates 'on the spot' what you need. Usually it is too busy trying to create enzymes to help digest your food, to get around to doing other important bodily functions.

If someone feels weak with the MC, they need to either drink more lemonade or do a pre-detoxing diet, to help with the 'detoxing' effect. The MC is a 'hard and fast' detox. I would suggest that those that are 'light headed' drink more lemonade and/or eat a mashed banana or avacado once or twice a day. Or just try another fast, like a 'juice fast'.

Or, if a fast is 'too scary' then do a 'raw' fruit and vege diet for a few weeks. This would work beautifully, and allow the body to slowly detox the build up of years of intestinal abuse.

Most sites recommed doing a 'gallbladder/liver' flush as well, to make sure everything is cleaned. Just read some of the stuff that these people flush from the liver/gallbladder, even if they don't have 'stones' according to their doc (via xrays), they get up to 200 varying sized gallstones out! Go read www.curezone.com and look at some of the pics.

The reason I posted my starting and ending stats, is because if this was just a crash diet, I would have regained the weight back or the 'sizes'. I think some people do regain it back, but usually it is because of going back to bad eating habits. This 'fast' helps break habits (like eating mindlessly).

I would suggest adding in a healthy medium chain oil, like virgin coconut oil, once you are eating normal again, to help get the metabolism going again, or slowly increasing your portions until your body is not in 'starvation mode'. But that just makes common sense.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

I am editing most of my posts in this but I want to leave in the links to the nutritional information about the lemonade.

A ounce of lemon juice is 8 calories, here's a breakdown from that nice pyramid diagram site:

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-001-02s01hu.html

a tablespoon of maple syrup is 53 calories, here are the rest of the nutrients:

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-001-02s04bm.html

According to this cleanse proponent:

http://yestheyrefake.net/lemonade_di...se_journal.htm

you would be consuming 708 calories a day of lemonade. (Unfortunately I don't know if a tablespoon=one ounce lemon juice. maybe it's 800 calories/day.)


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain optimism*
This is why I was ambivalent, because of testimonials about various ailments going away. But now I wonder, did your cyst go away because you were less active while fasting? It seems from what I see on the web about ganglion cysts that they are exacerbated by physical activity. If you fast more than 72 hours, your energy goes down and you have to rest.


No. I continued to run and do yoga while fasting. I generally see an energy drop around day 2-3, but nothing unsurmountable. When you are fasting for cleansing, it's important to keep exercising to help clear the toxins out of your system. I also don't want to lose any muscle while fasting.

I generally run 1-2 miles, we aren't talking marathon training


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, I'm not talking about calories. I was refering to mineral and vitamin content. Much of 'over eating' is cause by the body's desire to continue eating until the much needed micro nutrient levels are met.

SO basically you are 'fat' but starving. (David Wolfe, "Eating for Beauty") explains this in some detail. It's the whole 'empty calorie' theory. Like drinking a soda pop (plenty of calories in that) but it's nutritionally devoid, so you keep drinking to to sake a thirst you will never quence...

Also, I'm not suggesting anyone 'live' off this 'Master Cleanse' for the rest of their life....THAT would be plain stupid and I can't even understand why you even suggest I would suggest that??? It is a temporary thing, ERGO, why it's called a FAST, not a 'WAY OF EATING' for life....

I highly think the Nourishing Traditions Diet is Great for some people, and I also support Vegan/Vegetarian Diets. I think we all need to find what works for us, to get those most valuable micro-nutrients in our body. I find good in all things, in moderation, for our personal body's needs. I have a theory (which I'll not go into here) about why I think a Vege or Omni diet works well for some people and it has nothing to do with blood types or any of the 'popular' reasons to do either.

I'm 'experimenting' with the Vegan Diet, to be able to create healthful recipes for the benefit of others, that chose this path. I experiment with NT eating to do the same. I am 'experimental' in general, so that I can 'walk the walk' and then 'talk the walk' and see what it does for my body. I share my results, as the 'little scientist' inside of me documents much of what I 'experiment' with.

_I believe the 'lemonade' works the way it does, because though it is acidic on the pH scale, it's an alkaline forming food._

Most of us (vegan and omni) are highly acidic. The body is designed to work slightly 'akaline'. People that smoke, drink caffeine, alcoholic drinks or do recreational drugs are craving the 'instant alkaloid' effect as they are in an acidic state from years of abuse or eating incorrectly balanced foods.

The 'Master Cleanse' is a quick way to 'balance' those cravings and help 'detox' from the effects of abuse to their system.

I don't do any of the above, with the exception of having drank caffeine tea for alot of my younger life. Even eating a 'normal' diet with seed/grain (bread products), meat or processed (canned, preserved) foods can lead to this acidic state. The MC quickly helps to rebalance and 'restore' the alkaline balance.

Once off this temporary cleanse, I would suggest incorporating many more 'alkaline foods' into the diet to help restore and maintain this 'balance'.

For this reason (and having eaten mucus forming and acidic foods) I undertook the 'MC' experience. I have had no negative effects, feel great, and if I hadn't been stupid enough to eat some ice cream, I'd still be 'sinus clear'.

Time will tell. I don't put much weight into what I read on mainstream medical sites...or there would be no sick people if what they preach worked.

I DO read, and then read some more and then see what others experiences have been. Then I 'ponder' what I have read. I put two and two together.

The only negative stuff I have read, currently about the MC, is because of not following the directions exactly or because of some other medical issue that needs to be addressed and taken into consideration.

I'm doing it so I can speak from a point of personal experience. I have done fruit and juice fasts in the past, and they work too. They didn't work like the MC did or has.

I'd be happy to discuss the 'whys' I think it works as well and the way it does, but you sound like your mind is made up already.
That's fine.
So don't do it...why are you here trying to pick at us? We just want to express our results and findings for having tried or done this. If you are afraid of what it might do for you, then the cleanse probably won't work for you. Alot of what is done, needs to be undertaken with the correct 'mind set'. It's ok...find another cleanse, if you are trying to find a 'perfect' cleanse for your body and needs.

Edit to add:

Yes, fat stores develop when you binge on too much at one meal, or over a period of time when you eat more than you burn off. But, the fat is where your body stores toxins (from food, air, water). It's encapsulated in the fatty tissues. This is to protect the body.

So, even if you are a fairly thin person, but started getting exposed to alot of toxins via your environement, food, etc....Just flexing the muscle in your arm *ie, even typing* can build up an excess of your own body's cellular toxic by-products (ATP, Lactic acids, etc). This also will be 'encapsulated' and you will retain water until your body can flush it out. (The 'pumped up look' is there because of water retention, NOT your muscles staying 'flexed')

The body's first response is to try to 'dilute' that toxin (hold onto water) so that it is less harmful to the body.

Secondly, the body will try to encapsulate it in a layer of fatty tissue, 'holding' it there until it has time to dispose of it appropriately.

However, most people will have continual exposure to 'toxins' from those sources and the body never gets a 'rest' to basically 'take out the garbage'. So your body holds on to more 'fat stores' and water (bloating) trying to prevent any harmful chemicals or by products from harming healthy tissues.

Fasting allows the body to 'take out the garbage' in many of these 'toxic dumpsites' the body retains.

Sometimes, when a person has a certain amount of 'fatty tissue' and 'water bloat' built up, it makes them feel very ill if they start out doing a 'detox fast' quickly. Those toxins are released and circulate in the bloodstream and try to get out of the body as fast as possible (another reason I suggest using chlorella, it binds with many toxic chemicals and will pass out the digestive system harmlessly). There have been tests done that show people pass ALOT of mercury and other heavy metals in their BMs, when taking chlorella.

Much of this was taught to me in my pre-med classes. I have alot of medical reference books and you can find most of this information on many health oriented sites.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I think captain optimism has some good points and some valid concerns. I also had concerns and that's why I asked for opinions in another thread.

Personally I do believe that the body is full of toxins and that those toxins can really make us feel like crap. I believe a lot of people are "bunged" up and the excess stuff in our bowl do leach out into our organs and tissues, and can cause a whole host of issues within the body. For example my sister has a bm once a week, she has got to be the most unhealthy looking person I have ever met. I tend to pick on her here because she really lives a terrible lifstyle. Just in what she eats and how she treats her body. She went into the hospital for a bowl scope and even after several enema's they still could not complete the scope because she was so compacted. That can't be good.

For me I have hormonal problems and pms. I should not have these problems. There is nothing wrong with me, but every month I struggle with issues. I have cronic dry lips and pasty mouth. Again, nothing is wrong with me and despite drinking 8-10 glasses of water a day it doesn't go away. I excersize and eat a very healthy diet (now I do).

I have issues with the MC/Juice cleanse/water cleanse. It does look like a crash diet. However, a crash diet still consists of eating. A cleanse is not. Your digestive system is actually asleep and if you do eat it will wake up. The lemonaide, juice with no pulp and water don't need to be digested the way fiberous foods do. When cleansing your body does not eliminate healthy tissue or stored vitamins and minerals. Your body goes into a state of rest. The lemonade/juice gives you enough energy to keep doing your everyday activities, but it still allows your body to rest and heal internal problems. This is what I have gotten out of everything I have read about fasting and cleansing.

The whole idea is not to resume a bad way of eating, but rather eat a healthier diet of fruits/vegetables/bean/legumes and some grains. Most crash dieters diet and then immediately start eating the crap again. A cleanse is better suited for someone wanting to live a healthier life and get rid of the cravings and adictions their body has to sugars and not so good for you foods.

I'm also one who tries everything at least once. I was a big advocate of NT until I started really researching into saturated fats and salt. I still agree with a lot of NT philosophy to some extent. I kind of take a little from here and a little from there until I have a healthy lifestyle best suited for me.


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

Quote:

Also, I'm not suggesting anyone 'live' off this 'Master Cleanse' for the rest of their life....THAT would be plain stupid and I can't even understand why you even suggest I would suggest that??? It is a temporary thing, ERGO, why it's called a FAST, not a 'WAY OF EATING' for life.
EXACTLY! Its meant to be done for a short amount of time in order to cleanse the body, change habits, and have a sort of "fresh start" on a eating healthy. I'm sure most of us have some fat reserves so we can handle a little weight loss.

I suppose if you had a history of anorexism or you were severely underweight then NO a fast would not be a good idea.

However for most of us its going to be way more healthy than that Big Mac and Fries that so many people consume daily...


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjr*
For example my sister has a bm once a week, she has got to be the most unhealthy looking person I have ever met. I tend to pick on her here because she really lives a terrible lifstyle. Just in what she eats and how she treats her body. She went into the hospital for a bowl scope and even after several enema's they still could not complete the scope because she was so compacted. That can't be good.









: Holy moly! Poor girl...and even that hasn't caused her to change her lifestyle?!?!


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Nope, it did not. She is the most "blind" person you will ever meet. She believes what she wants to because it's easiest for her. She was told to go on a gentle laxative, but she didn't like the taste so wouldn't do it. She has numerous medical conditions such as vein disorders and blood clots, she has had a full hystorectamy (sp?) at the age of 30, she is overweight and has continuous bowl problems. She eats a diet full of fat, sugar and processed foods. I onced asked her to babysit ds for 3 hours at my home. I got back and she bragged about taking him for a nice long walk because she walks everyday. However, she walked to the 7-11 for a slurpie, chips and a candy bar because I didn't have anything to eat in the house. I always have lots to eat, it's just not crap.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm thinking of doing a modified MC. I am underweight, 105lbs, and bfing a 2 year old, my reasons for doing this is for my liver. I spent years on antibiotics as a child, and my liver is still struggling to heal,I would like toTTC soon, and want to take care of this before another pg. I went to my ND yesterday, and this is what she suggested for me: 3 days of the blood type diet, 3 days of fruit and veggies with one protein shake a day, 3 days of the MC with 1-2 protein shakes a day, followed by 3 more days of the blood type diet. During this I am to take Trphala which is an Ayurvedic herb not found in health food stores (because of the bfing) and Natrum sulph in my water. This is not an ideal cleanse, but what my ND thinks my body can handle, I thought I would share with others.


----------



## 4cornersmamma (Aug 29, 2004)

I think that it is always wonderful to hear ALL sides of a topic and actually I am quite glad when they are brought up. However, when it is done in a mean way, a way that personally attacks someone without getting the facts straight, then I have to speak up.

Mothering is about learning new things EVEN if they go against what you believe or think. Not about attacking others because they have a different point of view.

Captain optimism thank you for bringing in some of your good facts, but shame on you for the mean words you wrote about/towards the other moms on this board.







I am sure most would like to hear facts or ideas about a topic even if it goes against what they originally thought.

When something is presented in such a mean way it really takes the legitimacy out of what is said.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain optimism*
I am finding this thread kind of shocking. I am over my initial ambivalence and now feel REALLY skeptical. First, I don't get how this is a detoxification. It really seems like a crash diet. It sounds like Xenabyte has lost a lot of weight by basically not eating anything for a couple of weeks (you said you did the MC for 7 days and then only o.j. for another week.) That to me is just an old-fashioned crash diet, especially since in writing about it you mention how many clothing sizes you've dropped and have gradually forgotten to even mention your sinuses.

Other people, including the OP and Iwearredsocks, describe getting sick while trying to fast for days and days. Gosh, this does not suprise me at all! Irritable, eh?


----------



## 4cornersmamma (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjr*
Nope, it did not. She is the most "blind" person you will ever meet. She believes what she wants to because it's easiest for her. She was told to go on a gentle laxative, but she didn't like the taste so wouldn't do it. She has numerous medical conditions such as vein disorders and blood clots, she has had a full hystorectamy (sp?) at the age of 30, she is overweight and has continuous bowl problems. She eats a diet full of fat, sugar and processed foods. I onced asked her to babysit ds for 3 hours at my home. I got back and she bragged about taking him for a nice long walk because she walks everyday. However, she walked to the 7-11 for a slurpie, chips and a candy bar because I didn't have anything to eat in the house. I always have lots to eat, it's just not crap.


CJR, that is really sad, I have a sister that is in the same boat. (I have 4 sisters) It's horrible and makes me very sad.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4cornersmamma*
Captain optimism thank you for bringing in some of your good facts, but shame on you for the mean words you wrote about/towards the other moms on this board.







I am sure most would like to hear facts or ideas about a topic even if it goes against what they originally thought.

When something is presented in such a mean way it really takes the legitimacy out of what is said.









This whole thread upset me quite a lot, and I have to say that I am generally pretty careful not to be "mean." I went back and edited out a lot of what I had put up here, but left in the stuff about the potential risks of gallstones from rapid weight loss and my calculations about how many calories a day you would be injesting if you did this. (Mainly because I am so bad at arithmetic that I can't stand to take down something that took multiplication and division skills! hah. )

Say you did the cleanse for 10 days, as most people are attempting. That would mean that for ten days, you would be eating about 800 calories a day (roughly) taking senna leaf, a powerful laxative, and also drinking salt water as another laxative. Could this potentially throw off your sodium/potassium balance? You know, like Terri Schiavo? I mean, you aren't eating anything and you are drinking salt water. Didn't she have a heart attack from messing with that balance? I don't know, maybe the sodium in the salt water helps that?

Reading this thread has freaked me out because I am worried that you folks are doing something that is potentially harmful to your bodies, all in the name of health. I would be happy to be wrong.


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

Aw, Capt, we know you just care about us all.









Two things. Without going into the chemistry (and a WHOLE LOT of arithmetic) the salt-water flush is more or less an isotonic solution--meaning that it isn't hypertonic or hypotonic. Due to osmosis, a hypertonic solution (too much salt) could cause "salt poisoning" (although it would have to be a lot for an adult...certainly more than one could drink to taste). A hypotonic (too little salt) solution would have the opposite effect and serve to leach sodium out of the cells. Again, this would have to be a severe consumption of water...sometimes the issue is even called "water poisoning." An isotonic solution just breezes on by without disrupting the osmotic effect of cells.

Here is a link medically describing the two.

Babies have died from the inclusion of too much salt in their formula, and children have been killed (literally) in a similar manner. You can Google salt poisoning and find several instances. I recall there was a girl who presumably died from taking Ecstacy and her father went on TV, railed about the injustice of it all, when it was actually the fact that his DD could not quench her thirst (due to the effects of X) and literally drank herself to death with water.

The other point, is that the body itself goes into a self-induced fasting mode when one is sick. One's appetite decreases in varying amounts so the body can spend more of its resources on getting well rather than just day-to-day maintenance. Loss of appetite is a hallmark of illness of many kinds. The body knows to slow or stop the consumption of food when one is sick. Obviously, this will vary widely, but the overall tends to be true.

And, I am listening to my body. I have not attempted a fast before (except for those times in high school when I HAD to fit into a new outfit...ugh







: ) and now my body was telling me, two and a half days into it, that I had done enough and it was time to back off for now. So, I've had a salad today. I am tandem nursing, so my calorie needs are pretty significant. I listened to my body, and broke my fast. I will do another one (2-3 days) in a few weeks.

I *do* completely see where some folks can go overboard and do themselves harm. But I think most of the mamas here are pretty smart cookies and particularly good at "hearing" when their body speaks.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, my body said "enough lady" after 3/4 of the first day. :LOL I had a headache and I'm a wimp. I am still doing my herbal cleansing kit and I think it's really helping. My forehead has broken out and I have had my menstral cycle for 5 days, which is an all time record for me. Usually my cycle is over within a day, two at the most...it's pretty awfull. So far I'm happy with the herbal support cleanse. I think I just need my food. I eat very well and my diet is pretty cleansing in itself. This morning I had a fruit smoothie with salad in it. For lunch split pea soup loaded with greens, 1/2 bottle of tea/juice, 2 whole raw carrots, a handful of peanuts, and a teechino latte with soymilk...no sweetener/sugar. Tonight it's a greek stuffed wrap (no feta) and watermellon.

Those having trouble with a fasting cleanse may want to try a herbal support cleanse.

captain optimism - the mama's here know you are concerned. I personally believe there is more to a fast than what it looks like on the surface. I do not agree with doing a cleanse in the same month. That is something that has never been recomended in any reading I have done. Your comments are very good and I am glad you posted them.


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm still running my usual 2-3 miles(two days on, one day off, repeat) & doing 15 pull-ups w/ leg raises every morning. This is the end of my second full day of pre-cleansing. Tomorrow I'm doing one SWF in the morning, then will only include water, lemon juice, organic flaxseeds & a 1/2 tsp honey in the smoothie recipe. These past two days have been a pre-detox, which works for my body. I also like to eliminate coffee by one cup each day to avoid withdrawal headaches (normally drink 1-3 c. organic coffee daily). I'll keep this updated, going for 7-10 days depending on how my body & mind are reacting by day 7.

* On a sidenote, every BODY is different from each other (eating habits, history, overall health/attitude, meds/no meds, etc)&#8230; so why would/could any one particular fast or cleanse benefit everyone? Its extremely important (& end results are better) to listen to your body, figure out exactly what you want to accomplish, read read read, then keep monitoring your own body & if something feels exceptionally off while cleansing, stop or alter the cleanse or try another. I think I've read that losing more than 7 lbs per week is supposedly very unhealthy(?) - but I have not read much about that part of fasting b'c it's not my personal reason for "fasting"&#8230; I do more of a cleansing/balancing detox & rejuvination.

This thread is helpful and supportive to have here. Thx to all who've shared







& happy cleansing! eta: C.O., I see where you're coming from... people occasionally get themselves into big trouble by not reading enough or misunderstanding or they begin & end a fasting abruptly or they simply don't listen to their bodies & push themselves way too far. The posters here don't strike me as uneducated about the whole process & reasoning behind doing a cleanse or even a fast. But, I do hear you & say thanks for raising that caution... maybe it will save someone a bit of struggle, by urging them to read before just jumping in. Fasting & cleansing do need to be taken seriously by the fastee(?).

DAY ONE:

Smoothie 1
-------------
2 tbs yeastPLUS powder
1 banana
1/2 c. organic cranberry juice
1 tbs honey
water& ice

throughout day:
water - 4 glasses?
DeTox tea - 1 cup
Organic coffee - 2 cups

Smoothie 2
------------
6 tbs lemon juice
2 tbs organic flaxseeds
1 organic apple
1 tbs honey
water& ice

* vitamins
= overall feeling good. Slight hunger in the evening, passed quickly. Elimination regular - urination normal.
------------------------------------------

DAY TWO:

Smoothie 1 (had two of this one today)
------------
6 tbs lemon juice
2 tbs organic flaxseeds
1 organic apple
1/4 c. organic cranberry juice
1 tbs honey
water& ice

throughout day:
water - 4-6 glasses?
DeTox tea - 1 cup
Carrot juice - 1/4 cup
Organic coffee - 1 cup

* vitamins
= Overall feeling good / internally lighter. Hunger throughout the day. Slight headache, not painful enough to medicate, it went away after running&hot shower. Elimination normal - urination frequent.
-----------------------------------------------------

DAY THREE - Last night I had another slight headache while falling asleep, but remedied it by doing a few relaxation asanas (yoga poses) and sniffing some lavender & rose oils. Drifted right to sleep, slept pretty solid & woke up feeling quite good. I did the SWF in the a.m. - 1 liter water w/ 3TSP pure seasalt... umm, well, it was an interesting experience to say the least :LOL I'd not included a SWF ever before today in a cleanse & was a bit surprised at the speed of effectiveness!!









So, on to day three...

DAY THREE:

SWF - 1 ltr water w/ 3tsp natural pure seasalt
*waited two hours before drinking the "smoothie" but had a glass of cold water while flushing









Smoothie 1 (had two of these today)
------------
4 tbs lemon juice
2 tbs organic flaxseeds
1/2 tbs honey
water& ice

throughout day:
water - 4-6 glasses?
DeTox tea - 1 cup
cayenne pepper in water - (2 cups water, 1/8 tsp c.pepper)

* vitamins
= Overall feeling very good / internally lighter still. Glad I didn't break down & eat my dp's amazing pasta that he made last night







. Light hunger throughout the day so far. Slight headache after drinking the SWF but it disappeared very quickly, annoying but not painful enough to medicate. Elimination normal in the a.m. before drinking the SWF, then after the SWF it was straight liquid for about two hours, then nothing more yet - urination frequent.
---------------------------------------------------------

DAY FOUR - Last night was REEEEEAALLLLY difficult. I felt tired too early & I ended up eating an organic carrot - it was the first day w/o any coffee as well, so maybe that was the cause? I slept well & woke up feeling good.
On to day four...

DAY FOUR:

SWF - 1 ltr water w/ 3tsp natural pure seasalt
*waited two hours before drinking the "smoothie" but had a glass of cold water while flushing









Smoothie (had two of these today) excluded flaxseeds for remaining days
------------
4 tbs lemon juice
1/2 tbs honey
water& ice

throughout day:
water - 4-6 glasses?
DeTox tea - 1 cup
cayenne pepper in water - (2 c water, 1 full tsp c.pepper) once in a.m & once in p.m.

* vitamins
= Overall feeling very good / internally lighter still. No noted hunger throughout the day so far. Same slight headache after drinking the SWF which again disappeared very quickly, did not medicate. Elimination after the SWF was at first just the carrot from last night







, then only (gross, sorry!) yellowish but clean looking liquid sporadically for about an hour afterward, then nothing further - urination quite frequent.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm doing a seven day ceanse... so thought I'd leave the experience in detail but its getting pretty long! Please OP, let me know if you want me to move mine to another thread


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

I have been following this thread-I had heard of this cleanse, but never took the time to look it up.








I was just wondering if someone can spell it out, very simply for me....







I know there are links posted, but as I look around at different sites, I am getting different information...and I'm usually trying to read these with a 2 yr old literally jumping on me.
I would love to see a daily schedule w/the mixes posted. Would anyone be wiling to do that?
Again, I'm sorry-I feel like the kid asking to copy homework, I'm just looking for some help.
Thanks.


----------



## wendypape (Aug 8, 2002)

yes i have done it and it was awesome! i've never felt better in my entire life. in some ways i can't wait to be done being pregnant and nursing so i can get back at it!

first fast i did 10 days, the following year i did 23. the 23 day one was the best...although this was pre-kids so i just removed myself when it was meal time for the first 4 or 5 days. by about day 6 i was able to make my husbands meals without any desire to eat. i had rough days on day 10 and 15 where i felt lousy and just wanted to sleep, other then that i had more energy then i've had ever. plus it frees up so much of your time not having to make or eat food, it's really neat.

I've also done colon therapy, parasite cleanses, liver cleanses and kidney cleanses (as per Hulda Clark). It kind of all went hand in hand.

hth

wendy
canada


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

i did this last week ( well only the water caynne and lemon) and it was great. I only did a 24 hour fast. my dad, a nmd recomended this to me also told me it will not effect bm. i now also drink 1.2 tsp of cyanne in water 2xs a day, with no ill effects with baby. it cures a migrane in 3 minutes!


----------



## solstar (May 26, 2002)

I tried this cleanse but got bad heartburn after a couple days. I would like to try again.


----------



## canthisbetrue (May 23, 2006)

I just cannot do the Sea salt thing. Tryed it this morning but kept comming back up..you know what I mean...
I hope I can still do cleanse without it


----------



## tofumama (Jan 20, 2004)

You may not like this option...but you could do a salt water enema...I can't take the salt water either uke They also say you can just drink the tea twice a day instead. I just started a 10 Cleanse today...


----------



## AmiaVera (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi there... I'm new to this thread.. but not to this diet. My sister is a RN and she has done this diet, as have I. I also know others in my neighborhood who have tried it as well. I lost my baby weight after my second child doing the Lemonade diet. It is VERY refreshing and as for your concerns about the salt... you do NOT use regular table salt... you have to get the Sea salt sold at most health food stores in order for you not to have any issues; the reason for this is because sea salt doesn't have the same affect on the body as regular iodized salt, which can run up your BP and cause a host of other health problems.. I would know cus i licked a ton of it while pregnant and got edema twice lol; Sea salt doesn't have all those harmful effects on your body. I know because I've tried it, and I'm not saying everyone is the same but this stuff is being flushed out literally a couple of hours after you drink it so it's not setting up and causing issues from absorption. I went from 165 to 138 on that diet... and now I'm doing it again for the next month to go from 170 hopefully down to 130. I DID NOT regain the weight afterwards. I only gained it back when I got pregnant two more times LOL. This isn't actually a crash diet; the weight loss is just a side effect of detoxing. That's why you don't gain it back unless you literally pig out. Some people are economy cars and some are gas guzzlers... you should eat according to how your body metabolizes. But if you'd like living proof, I am also BF'ding my 6 month old while I'm doing it this time. He eats baby food too so he should be fine on his calorie consumption, but I will keep everyone here posted on how it goes as time progresses, as I will also be doing some walking and jogging to make the weight come off faster and build muscle.  Again, thanks for your concern though because at first glance, this diet DOES sound crazy.. but I promise you it isn't.. it's AMAZING, and the results are extraordinary if you have the willpower to do it. I look at it this way.. it's only a month of my life, then I go back to eating normally and level out and I'm healthier for it because having that fat on me and four children under five to chase around is just plain HEAVY 

Sincerely,

Mila


----------

